# First fursuit tail...clips or belts?



## SGRedAlert (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm confused. I'm ordering my first fursuit tail today at KamicKrazi studios and KamicKrazi has a selection of 3 different ways you can attach your tail. I have no idea in hell what they are. I don't make fursuits, I've never worn a fursuit and this is my first order of anything even vaguely like it. I've never ordered anything directly through two different paypal accounts, I've never customized any order before, and I'm really, really confused. I also really, really want to do this right.

If you look here; http://www.komickrazi.com/costumes/pricing.html#pieces
KamicKrazi has it listed that they have "Belt loops, bar pins, or metal clips available for mounting"...I have no idea what those are. I plan on getting a normal fox tail, and I measured from my belt loop down to where I wanted it (30"), because I always thought it was like a velcro loop they attach to their belt loop, or a metal clip thing like on a keychain.

I don't really care about rotating because the tail is the same thing all around - if I had a really intricate tail I think I would but it's probably the simplest tail in existence.

What do you guys think I should get? I don't want to wear a second belt, I have no idea what a bar pin is and my only clue to what they mean by "metal clip" is like on a keychain, or maybe a carabiner.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 25, 2010)

you can either have a safety pin like clip, a simple loop, or a metal hook clip for it to stay on your pants. I think metal would be best


----------



## SGRedAlert (Sep 25, 2010)

I got the metal =3


----------



## Deo (Sep 26, 2010)

Belt loops would be best. They work with everything and can be attatched to a belt under a fullsuit to keep a tail up as well as attatched to a partial. The belt loops also allow more bounce whereas other methods of hanging a tail moreso sag and droop.


----------

